# Senior Golden in Saginaw, MI needs a home - 10 years old



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

Here's the link: Help Cassie!
I sent the person some golden rescue information.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Cassie*

Thanks for emlg. the poster the Golden rescues in Michigan.
How sad-Cassie LOOKS SO SAD

*Help Cassie!
saginaw craigslist > community > pets * 
Help Cassie! (Bay City )

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Date: 2011-04-05, 10:10AM EDT
Reply to:* [email protected]* [Errors when replying to ads?]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


Cassie has been in my family sense she was 8 weeks old and it hurts us very much to have to give her away. she is a pure Golden retreiver and she is use to all types of animal such as bunnies,cats,dog,ducks,chickens,Horses,turkeys.and all types of ages for kids. cassie has is about 10 yrs old now and the resson she is being rehomed cuz my aunt has jus moved from gladwin and had to give all her animals away and can not have n no pets it all whr she is staying . please HELP CASSIE! she dont deserve to go to the pound. call or text 989 475-2872 we can send pic's. 


•Location: Bay City 
•it's NOT ok to contact this poster with services or other commercial interests


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

She's such a sweet looking gal...these senior cases kill me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*They kill me*

They kill me too!
I hope someone will take pity on her.


----------

